# Do Digital Nomads Have to File US Taxes?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

If you’re a digital nomad with US citizenship and your worldwide income has reached the tax filing thresholds, then yes – you’ll need to file a US tax return. Filing a US tax return extends beyond the American border. For this matter, the IRS and US government taxes their citizens according to citizenship, not where they live.

Therefore, Americans abroad who work and travel as digital nomads are bound to the same US tax filing duty as their fellow Americans back home.


----------

